# Loads for 7mm-08



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Anyone have any favorite loads for the 7mm-08?
I'm trying out some Hornady 139gr. SST over 38.9 gr IMR 4064.
Also been playing with 140 gr Sierra Gameking and 154 gr Hornady spire point. Haven't tried any 120 gr yet.


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

I pull mine when I want to and hang them in the basement. Never had an issue. Guess if I new the rules they would have rotted.


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

Computer or operator fingers screwed up. Wrong thread


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

What are you doing with the loads? Hunting, plinking, long range target? Barrel length and twist could help some too.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

FireMaker said:


> I pull mine when I want to and hang them in the basement. Never had an issue. Guess if I new the rules they would have rotted.


Now that is funny......sorry I couldn't resist.

I have pulled bullets on loads that were not working for me....but just throw them back in the box.
Trial loads are 5 round at a time....in groups of 5....they narrow it down from there.

So far none have rotted.....few of the lead cast gets oxidized....

Generally when working up a load....I try to decide what to use them for as has been brought up....
If for hunting...my primary activity...I start as close to factory loads as possible,...unless I am having a problem.

Reason is ...I'm out of in the boonies...my super-dupper -gofasters have run out....I can substitute factory and be close at POA.
If I am shooting long range. I may try to use a longer burning powder to make use of all the barrel length...for flatter shooting.

Target and competition is completely different...many people try to get "That last little bit..."out of it .
That's not me....
I will never relate, on the interwebs what these load are...as I have no idea how you shoot,.. what you shoot, ...why you shoot......what you re-load with.....
Hope that helps.....


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> What are you doing with the loads? Hunting, plinking, long range target? Barrel length and twist could help some too.


Combination of hunting out to 300 yards, target out to 500 yards, 22" barrel, 9.5 twist. Development starts at 100 yards looking for one ragged hole.


----------



## blanket (May 28, 2013)

120 nosler BT and Varget will get you there


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I have yet to try anything in 120 gr., been told it's the cats meow.

Interesting thing with the 139 gr and the 154 gr.
I loaded ten rounds of each for a total of four five shot groups.
Shot the 139 gr first and got about a 1.75" group. Then fired the 154 gr and got the same.
On the second group with the 139 gr the last three shots grouped very tightly. Same with the 154 gr. The last three shots grouped below .5".
I'm very anal retentive about my reloads. They are very consistently loaded.
Why would the last three from each bullet group very well when the first groups were all over the place?
My son says it maybe copper equilibrium.

Any thoughts?


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Cold barrel vs hot barrel?
Had a Mini 14 that was a shooter for 3 shots....then was terrible.
Do you swab between shots?....between group?


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Most 7mm-08 guns like bullets of 140g. I've blown up too many Gamekings to love them, so I'm leary of them.

OTOH, I really like Barnes and have had some really good performance at all ranges, from spittin' distance to over 300 yards...But that was in my 6.5x55 or .270. Haven't loaded them for a 7mm-08.

Just for fun, some load data:

http://www.barnesbullets.com/files/2014/11/7mm-08RemingtonV9ForWeb.pdf


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

warm barrell. started with clean gun and out side of letting it cool between groups, nothing.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> Why would the last three from each bullet group very well when the first groups were all over the place?


The barrel is heating up and moving.
If it's touching the stock anywhere it's changing the harmonics.
I'd bed the action and free float the barrel and see what happens.



JJ Grandits said:


> started with clean gun


A clean barrel will usually shoot different than a dirty barrel.
Most of the time "dirty" is better than completely clean.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

while it doesn't hold true for every gun , some bench rest shooters know exactly what they need for fouling shots to settle the groups in.

on a 22lr often it is 40-50 rounds after a throughout cleaning then you leave it till groups open up then clean it 

with centerfire rifles 10-15 rounds may be more in order 

some guys are all about the first shot clean cold barrel and will fully clean then take a shot , then fire other rounds at other targets so that they know what the first clean cold barrel shot will do and where ti settles in and after how many rounds 

you might consider a target with 5 1 inch squares and always only shoot one shot at each to see where you are cold clean and where you settle in


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Barrel is free floated, receiver is pillar bedded.
Might just be that this gun likes to shoot dirty. I usually try to remove all the copper fouling. I think I will just Lightly clean the powder residue and see what happens next time.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> while it doesn't hold true for every gun , some bench rest shooters know exactly what they need for fouling shots to settle the groups in.
> 
> on a 22lr often it is 40-50 rounds after a throughout cleaning then you leave it till groups open up then clean it
> 
> ...


Yup, seen that, tweakers. So called rifles really are ammo processors, not practical rifles. It is a tad silly to clean a working rifle then sight to first shot every shot. That isn't to say a dirty hot barrel is better. Sight in as you shoot, pretty basic. Black powder is a little different as fouling builds, not much though.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I probably have to come up with a different strategy for this gun. It's a Marlin X7 just like my .243. The .243 when ***** and span clean with a cold barrel will put the first shot EXACTLY where it should go. Obviously the 7mm-08 is not the same.
I'll play around with the 154gr. Interlock (not spire point as I first reported. My error). If I can get this bullet down I think I will have one heck of a game dropper.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> If I can get this bullet down I think I will have one heck of a game dropper.


There really aren't any 7mm bullets that don't do well on deer as long as you pay attention to velocities.

The heavier bullets will typically do better for the long range target shooting.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I got these going at about 2700'/sec. according to my manual.
Personally I will keep shots to 300 yds or less. I know I can go farther but it is an ethical thing on my part.
Same with a shotgun. I keep the range at 50yds. or less.
Not saying it's wrong to shoot farther, It's just something I do for myself.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

JJ Grandits said:


> I got these going at about 2700'/sec. according to my manual.
> Personally I will keep shots to 300 yds or less. I know I can go farther but it is an ethical thing on my part.
> Same with a shotgun. I keep the range at 50yds. or less.
> Not saying it's wrong to shoot farther, It's just something I do for myself.


Pretty reasonable ethics. Hope you never have to stretch 'em.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I've let a lot of deer walk because it was not what I consider a good shot.


----------

